# Long lasting tyre dressing, your recommendations.



## Ford8loke

As per title I'm looking for a tyre dressing that lasts. Currently using dj supernatural and the finish just doesn't last long at all. Something that stays put for 1-2 weeks without being washed off in the rain would be great.


----------



## A&J

I found Serious performance tyre&trim dressing to be great and long lasting (lasts 3-4 weeks depending how much I drive and the weather). 

Also Wolfs chemicals blackout is good and looking and long lasting (3-6 weeks again depending how much I drive and the weather).

Be sure to properly degrease every tyre before applying any dressing for durability.


----------



## dreamtheater

A lot depends on the weather - rain or dry weather, if the tyre is properly cleaned before applying any dressing and also how many miles you drive. I have used Meguirs All Season Dressing on tyres, when I was doing 500 miles per week, in all types of weather, rain etc, and generally got about 3 weeks before there was a major drop off on the dressing. I know use Autosmart Highstyle and get about 2 weeks depending on the weather


----------



## sean ryan

Autosmart Highstyle


----------



## MDC250

Have used a fair few now and for me on Conti 5s Gyeon Tire for winter/wetter weather. 

In drier weather when you obviously get longer out of a product anyway CarPro PERL leaves a nice finish but have starred to use Swisvax Pneus and that's pretty much my favourite.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Autosmart Highstyle or Trim Wizard.


----------



## Ric325i

I tried a few but for now i think Gyeon Tire is the best.


----------



## Luke M

Two coats of carpro perl neat.


----------



## Hereisphilly

2 coats of gyeon tyre for me, looks great and lasts forever 

There is another hairdryer apply method which apparently lasts even longer but I've yet to try it 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Hereisphilly said:


> 2 coats of gyeon tyre for me, looks great and lasts forever
> 
> There is another hairdryer apply method which apparently lasts even longer but I've yet to try it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Used a heat gun on low setting and didn't think it made any difference.


----------



## Hereisphilly

MDC250 said:


> Used a heat gun on low setting and didn't think it made any difference.


Good to know! I haven't plucked up the courage to ask swimbo for her hairdryer, so I won't bother now

Too many questions....

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo

Zaino z16 is my favourite looker but for durability the tac tire coat (white bottle) is incredible. Lasts around a month and soooo easy to apply


----------



## Actrosman

2 coats of Megs Endurance on the wife's ZetecS is still looking quite fresh after 2 weeks of typical BST....apart from the 1" long patch that's missing....I can easily top it up but can't do much with the scuffed alloy  :wall:


----------



## rob267

+1 for carpro neat.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81

Obsession Wax Nero or Zaino Z16 :thumb:
easy get 2weeks but saying that I dont cover a lot of miles


----------



## Brid91

Always had trouble with getting on with these. Will try the Meguirs


----------



## nicks16v

Finish Kare 350 super polymer tire dressing for me at the moment.


----------



## Summit Detailing

It's also dependent on the brand of tyre you are applying the dressing too:wave:

Zaino Z16, Gtechniq T1, Gyeon Q2Tire all very good, AS Highstyle if you need a bulk quantity.

cheers

Chris


----------



## graham1970

Chris...I have T1 and it sits fine on my Dunlops but turns brown on my daughters Michelins....any recommendations?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke

Thanks for all the replies so far. Quite a few recommendations for gyeon, I have some of their MFs and am very impressed. If their tyre dressing is the same quality then I might give it a go.


----------



## dave-

I have the autoglym one. It looks totally matt and quite natural looking. Lasts 1 week easy and 2 weeks it starts to fade. I top it up every weekend though because it knocks years off the car if the tyres, trim and alloys are looking their best.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Ric325i said:


> I tried a few but for now i think Gyeon Tire is the best.


Couldn't agree more, been using it for a while now and it's a product that nourishes and protects your tyres too.


----------



## Summit Detailing

graham1970 said:


> Chris...I have T1 and it sits fine on my Dunlops but turns brown on my daughters Michelins....any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Hmm a bit odd, I've not experienced that before with T1.
If you haven't already I'd suggest scrubbing the sidewalls with a brush and APC - BH Surfex HD or g101 etc, rinse then reapply once dry.

cheers

Chris


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

and no one mentioned adams tyre shine? it seems to last a while and gives a great finish


----------



## wilbz11

Kimo said:


> Zaino z16 is my favourite looker but for durability the tac tire coat (white bottle) is incredible. Lasts around a month and soooo easy to apply


Totally agree with this, Z16 is awesome easy to apply & you just let it dry, no buffing or sling & looks amazing.


----------



## Fraser911

Autosmart highstyle.
Neat if you want a dressed look
Add a litle water for a new look tyre

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun_King

Tried allsorts. Despite manufacturers claims, none last to any degree. The best would be Slickrims, but that is excessively glossy despite buffing.

Take your pick but put Highstyle to the bottom of the pile. Horrible finish. In my opinion only, of course.


----------



## Nickers

Megs endurance gel for me. Get a good finish which lasts at least two weeks for me


----------



## Turbo Tony

I'm currently using Gliptone Tyre & Trim gel. I thought it wasn't great at first, but it seems to work well on Goodyear rubber.

It's slightly glossier than I'd like and won't last at all through rain but otherwise I can usually get two or three weeks out of it.


----------



## w138pbo

good prep then getecniq t1 lasts weeks.

bouncers dressed to impress is awesome and lasts the longest compared to all the others ive used.


----------



## w138pbo

graham1970 said:


> Chris...I have T1 and it sits fine on my Dunlops but turns brown on my daughters Michelins....any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Graham use t1 on my ps3 and ps4 michelins and have no problems with it going brown.


----------



## graham1970

I've used 3 coats after cleaning the rubber and so far so good 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke

Thanks for all the recommendations. In the I went for the carpro perl coat as it got good reviews and was great value. I'll be posting my results when I get a chance to use it.


----------



## rob267

Great product buddy. I have 3 separate bottles of different dilution ratios of perl. 1 for tyres, 1 for interior trim and 1 for engine bay and exterior trims.

Just a great all round product.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

MDC250 said:


> Have used a fair few now and for me on Conti 5s Gyeon Tire for winter/wetter weather.
> 
> In drier weather when you obviously get longer out of a product anyway CarPro PERL leaves a nice finish but have starred to use Swisvax Pneus and that's pretty much my favourite.


Thanks for that - I use CarPro PERL, want to try Gyeon and Pneus

What do you like about Pneus over PERL - the look or longevity? Worth the money?

My personal recommendation for a long lasting dressing is

Solvents:
- Espuma RD50 - bling for a day, then satin sheen for weeks
- AutoGlym Rubber Plus - similar to RD50, but doesn't last as long, doesn't sink into the tyre either. Not sure you can even buy this any more

Water Based:
- Sonax Rubber Protectant - I think the code is 230200 - it's basically gummi fledge in a can (Gummi is 230000). Solid black tyres for a very long time
- 1z Rubber Protectant - again in a can, I believe this is also their version of Gummi, just in a spray can. Definitely can't buy this any more


----------



## MDC250

Pneus is very economical and I'm very impressed on durability.

Pneus worth the money? Only you can decide


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Just recently tried carbon collective sateen as it was in a sale. Wasn't expecting much as it was sateen & I love gloss tyre dressings so wasn't expecting much to b honest. Now I'm very picky when it comes to tyre dressings & tried most & been dissapointed by most. 
But wow this stuff is awesome a nice 'GLOSS' despite the name, a nice thick constancy & soaks in well with no much reqd & no much buffing reqd. Seems to dry reasonably well to. 
Defo my go to product for now


----------



## stonejedi

I just had my first go with Gyeon tire its superb:thumb:,and will be one of my goto's from now on that's for sure,here's a quick pic after one coat:

Gyeon Tire.








.SJ.


----------



## tosh

MDC250 said:


> Pneus is very economical and I'm very impressed on durability.
> 
> Pneus worth the money? Only you can decide


Thanks

Just saw the price - it's not that bad to be honest, if it becomes the only thing you need, and you need half as much. I can justify it to myself with some man-maths...

I like the idea of using the Swissvax Detail Brush to apply - I think the Pneus brush is a bit too wide for my tyres, but one of the detail brushes would match the sidewall perfectly.

The killer is Seal Feed - really want to try it over Gummi Pfledge, but even I can't justify that. I'm sure it'll outlast me and all the cars I would ever own!


----------



## Jonnybbad

I use gyeon tire aswell and also slick rims but I've using a sample from Bouncer's dress to impress and have to say it's quite good I've done like 400 miles in terrible weather this weekend and the tires are still looking as good as when I first applied it 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Jonnybbad said:


> I use gyeon tire aswell and also slick rims but I've using a sample from Bouncer's dress to impress and have to say it's quite good I've done like 400 miles in terrible weather this weekend and the tires are still looking as good as when I first applied it


One to watch out for,me thinks:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Jonnybbad

stonejedi said:


> One to watch out for,me thinks:thumb:.SJ.


I will be getting a full bottle I was on a show stand on Sunday after 200 miles in rain and such it didn't need to be reapplied when I got there I have to say I was impressed

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## todds

For years and years car plan tyre slik in aerosol can has been voted number 1 in auto express


----------



## turbosnoop

I recently picked up an aerosol can tyre shine tyre spray on product, from a pound shop. I prepped and dressed half my tyre in it, and the other half in a product that's thought of highly for tyres on here. I kid you not but there's barely been any difference except for the first 2 days the premium product was just very slightly darker and shinier, but was suffering with lots of dust sticking to it. Now its about a week in, both sections of tyre I dressed look exactly the same, and thats how they remained after day 2. Go figure.


----------



## Kimo

todds said:


> For years and years car plan tyre slik in aerosol can has been voted number 1 in auto express


Auto express know **** all about car cleaning tho


----------



## Eddmeister

todds said:


> For years and years car plan tyre slik in aerosol can has been voted number 1 in auto express


Full of silicone that turns to a tar like substance ruining anything that touches it.


----------



## Cookies

Kimo said:


> Auto express know **** all about car cleaning tho


I've got to agree with this. Tyre shine in an aerosol quickly turns into wheel shine, wing shine, window shine etc. You just can't control where it goes.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I love Blackfire tyre gel. Been using it for a year or so now. Not had any issues and lasts a long time. Far superior than the Autoglym or any other products I'd previously tried.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

KKD tyresol or gyeon tire are my favourites at the min if you want it to last more than a week


----------



## Liam_89

I've just ordered some meguiars endurance tire gel,
See how it goes as I've always used aerosol spray tire dressing,
Eurocarparts same day delivery and discount code too,
Might be worth a look


----------



## Dingo2002

excluding the rubbish painted on by car park washers I've found it always come down to preparation. 

I use both Megs Endurance and Autoglym V&R for mine. But I fully degrease the tyres before hand with a strong concentration of degreaser to clear off old product and bring the tyres back to new looking. at this point I could get away without a dressing but like a little sheen (not shine) so if I'm using endurance I apply lightly and buff off and if its Autoglym I spray on and leave it to dwell for 20 minutes before wiping off. 

Both last well with endurance lasting better in the wet.


----------



## sean ryan

What about 50cal Cammo & Autoglanz Uber Schwarz i've heard they are water proof and they don't run onto your rim's when it rain's witch really melt's my head about Autosmart Highstyle lol i've heard that 50cal Cammo is very very good tho so i might buy some my self!


----------



## sean ryan

Does anyone know if 50cal Cammo tyre dressing is any good?


----------



## great gonzo

Gtech's T1 is a good long lasting dressing. Doesn't work on Continental's tho. 

Gonz.


----------



## Andy150

I use autoglym and happy with it but not tried any others as of yet


----------



## graham1970

ADS tyre dressing is pretty good durability is better than T1

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## jake osullivan

AutoSmarts Highstyle don't over do it and it's perfect! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Any reason Espuma RD50 hasn't been mentioned? 
I know where you can get 5L for ~£20...

Other than that I used to use GTECH T1 but moved over to Gyeon tyre as seemed to last a bit longer.


----------



## MDC250

SadlyDistracted said:


> I know where you can get 5L for ~£20...


Where is that from please?


----------



## chongo

Same here?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

SadlyDistracted said:


> Any reason Espuma RD50 hasn't been mentioned?
> I know where you can get 5L for ~£20...
> 
> Other than that I used to use GTECH T1 but moved over to Gyeon tyre as seemed to last a bit longer.


Love Espuma RD50


----------



## Gus82

Pinnacle black onyx for me


----------



## SadlyDistracted

The Espuma RD,was on Amazon as "Espuma 0314-05 5L RD50" and had ben coming down in price, a couple of days ago it dropped to £16 incl delivery, hence my Q's about it but annoyingly it's gone back up to where it was £ wise a couple of month ago :-( 
Kinda kicking myself now.

Sorry If I got anyone's hopes up.

But - so how does RD50 rate compared to T1 and Gyeon Tire ? Longevity/ protection / ease of use etc?
I gather it's a solvent based dressing - which may mean it's not that good for tyres?

S :-(


----------



## tosh

I've still got some in the garage
It's similar to Autoglym rubber plus, nice product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

The Espuma RD50 was on Amazon (from amazon, not a 3rd party) cheap again last night (well actually 01:00 this morning - don't ask), 5L for £19 delivered - at that price I couldn't let it pass this time. Lord knows what I'm going to do with 5L, not helped by finding an unopened bottle of T1 this morning when emptying out a box in the gge, - ho hum. 
But today the Espuma's back up to £41 :-( :wall: sorry all.

Suggest peeps keep watching Amazon for it 

Well having just swapped the summer wheel n tyres over to the winters - the T1 'll go on the sidewalls and then I'll try the RD50 on the rest of the tyres for storage.. at least at that price it's a lot cheaper than the Perl I usually use.

Now if only I could find 5L of Perl for £19 ...

I don't now need to know that RD50's bad !


----------



## tosh

I think the reason I stopped using solvent type dressings is the mess it makes on the driveway. 

Water based dressings for me at the moment; any staining disappears after it rains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbyonline

Another Finish Kare 350 user here. Though there's some autoglym spray mousse like stuff on my daily at the moment to use it up!

With any tire dressing I find some tyres take them better than others though. 

As for Autoexpress tests, they seem to be very driven by the marketing department! I stopped reading their tests years ago. Tire Silk the best tyre product on the market? It's not the worst, but definitely nowhere near the best! It's not even the best tyre dressing available off the shelf in Halfords!


----------

